

C++ vs. Lisp or JRM vs. Ebhakt - pcof
http://funcall.blogspot.com/2010/05/c-vs-lisp.html

======
foldr
Common Lisp doesn't have _that_ much to boast about in terms of its sequential
data structures. In many respects the STL is a much better organized library
than CL's hodge podge of generic sequence functions. For example, it wouldn't
be easy to write std::copy for CL.

